# AC and I kicked butt at the IFA tourney today! :)



## Garry

Good job guys! Ya'll stayin in town tomm?? I'm heading up scottsmoor in the am.......


----------



## thresher

Thanks.  Already back in St Augustine.  I like Titusville, though.  Great lil' town.  Btw Garry, I love your title. Cracks me up every time I see it!


----------



## phishphood

Nice job Thresh and AC.


----------



## backwaterbandits

WTG GUYS! And Garry Trout earned his name fair and square!!!


----------



## Tom_C

Great job [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl

Pics added


----------



## Guest

Tight work!


----------



## redgheenoe

Great job! Gonna make it to TV again?


----------



## fishgazam

It was a calm but eary start to the day as we approached Holouver Canal and were greeted by the redfish god....










Actually a cool sunrise covered by a veiled cloud that I photoshopped










Earlier in the week I took my son pre fishing with me and he caught his first ever black drum, and on arties too!










Then he put the whoopin on me getting the first red and first decent trout.



















Wensday eve we had a meet the pro's event at Ole Florida Seafood and Raw Bar in Port St John. AJ was excited to meet Blair Wiggins of Adictive Fishing and 06 FLW Redfish Tour Champ Fame. AJ also got his pic with Blairs son Draden. It was cool to have a pic of the two sons decked out in thier tourney shirts!



















There was a big turnout for the Captians Meeting.............did I mention we did the BBQ. Here are the kids serving the anglers BBQ... we cooked for 300, 250 were served!




























Fishing was hard all week but there was definately a trend twords the bite coming on by the weekend. We found our fish mid day on Thursday. Friday we cooked all day for the BBQ at the captians meeting.

Here is a couple pix of another Solar Bat team that made it from Sarasota for the event. Team of Tony K and Dave T.



















The new www.wrapthisinc.com wrap on their boat looks great!!!!

Here is a montage of some pix of us going through weigh-in.























































Our goal was just to get 2 fish to the weigh-in. Instead we made the top 20 at 18th place and got a pay check of $764.00. That was very cool!

Notable Capt Will Perry "friend of us microskiffers" and his partner placed 13th and won $500.00 for the biggest redfish of the tournament.










Here we are with our happy check. It goes towards our budget for our next event. "which is in the negative"


----------



## LoneRanger

I feel another couple of custom rods in your future! 





glad ya'll did so great! 


L.R.


----------



## fishgazam

> I feel another couple of custom rods in your future!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad ya'll did so great!
> 
> 
> L.R.


dude you have no idea how addictive your rods are.....................did that sound right?????

anyway your rod rules...............................ummmmmmmmmmm 

do over.........Id always pay good money for Robs rod...... :-X

Ok Im shuttin up now............LOL


----------



## mwk

have you guys been out to cali yet to get married.........just sayin


----------



## thresher

Actually. his wife refers to me as.... wait for it... his_ other_ wife. I say "where's the spooning after sex?" [smiley=badidea.gif]


----------



## redgheenoe

That's a visual I didn't need


----------



## redgheenoe

How do you like that ranger?


----------



## fishgazam

I love it, Thresher is still not as in favor. I like the highly customizable Banshee hull. Its a blank canvas. Kinda like a gheenoe.

AC


----------



## fishgazam

> Actually. his wife refers to me as.... wait for it... his_ other_ wife.  I say "where's the spooning after sex?"  [smiley=badidea.gif]


*NOT*


----------



## redgheenoe

Good luck with your future touneys!


----------

